

Ask HN: I don´t know what to do with my life. - redxblood

I&#x27;ve been working as IT&#x2F; system manager at a call center for about 3 years now. The people at my work are very nice with only a few exceptions.
Among those exceptions there&#x27;s my boss. She&#x27;s a woman in her mid 40&#x27;s, and she treats everyone like they are nothing more than subordinates. She expects people to go out of their way to help the business by staying extra hours and cancelling other appointments to fix problems that may not concern them.
I truly believe she does&#x27;t realize these things kill morale and productivity, as it&#x27;s just how her personality is. It certainly makes it a grim place to work at when she&#x27;s around. I doubt anyone working with me can say they like her.
I might add she rarely give raises or promotions, and when she does, they are disgraceful. 
(I know the difference between asking employees to do their work and to treat them like slaves, so if you&#x27;re thinking i&#x27;m just bitchy and lazy, i&#x27;d like to say i don&#x27;t think i am.)
On the other hand, it seems like she&#x27;s making a lot of money for the directives.<p>(Continued in comments)
======
redxblood
I´ve talked to her before about her way of treating others, but she claims
it´s just how things work in life and that i didn´t get how businesses are
run.

Oh, did i mention I´m the son of one of the directors? Yeah. I told my dad
about her personality and the issues arising at work, but i think he still
sees me as childish or doubts my word as things seem to work just fine from an
outside view.

I´m not happy here, but i doubt i can find other job offers with the same
comodities i find here(it´s walking distance from my university, and i work
only 4 hours, which i can arrenge during the day to not collide with my
classes.

I have these benefits because i´m the son of a board member and because i´m
indispensable for the correct work of this place).

I don´t know what to do. I´m not confortable here, but i don´t think i can
change that, and changing jobs seem like a very difficult task, not mentioning
i probably will be very far from my university and i´ll have to work up to 8
hours. I live in Uruguay, so I don´t have many of the opportunities and
commodities people in first-world countries may have. Not too much work,
horrible wages, terrible education.

What would you do?

Thanks.

~~~
trcollinson
Not to be short, but to frank, finish school and then leave. How much more
University do you have? If you have been working there for three years, I
would imagine that you have another year and you are graduated. Power through
it, get the diploma, and leave the area. Sometimes in life we have to endure
bad times to get to the good times. You have endured so far, and it is hard,
but keep going and then find something better for yourself.

~~~
redxblood
No.. i´m finishing my second year there. I have trouble with depression. It
really hinders my progress. I'm afraid i´ll be stuck here for a while then.

------
JSeymourATL
Learning how to manage a difficult superior is a very valuable skill,
increasingly beneficial as your career advances. Take this time as an unique
opportunity to figure out your boss.

[http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/understand-other-
people/...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/understand-other-
people/201304/eight-ways-manage-effectively)

------
andkon
It seems like you need to finish school. I'm not sure what access to student
loans and etc. you've got in Uruguay, but there's got to be a way for you to
either go to school full-time and finish it quick, or for you to find a school
in another country where you do have access to either loans or better quality
education or a better wages. If the job isn't making you happy and isn't
contributing to your future and you don't need it to get through school, then
drop the job and put your effort into school and building things you like.

------
Im_Talking
You need to start planning, and most importantly, changing your mindset. You
need to treat this job as temporary and convince yourself that, sometime soon,
will be your final day. Imagine yourself going into her office with your
resignation letter. Imagine this every day.

Now once you can see yourself with that resignation letter, starting right
now, think about what you need to do during this period to prepare yourself
for this day.

